# Women of the Adeptus Astartes



## doctor thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

Working on a project just for fun, it's going to be a diorama with one Female Marine from each of GW's "Big 11" chapters, plus one from my Buddy's DIY Chapter.

Enjoy.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

thy look awesom


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yup, certainly some nice modelling. Looking forward to the finished products.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

They look great. I'm just not to sure about the sheild crotch protectors though. I think the guys would want those more than the girls.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey these are pretty damn cool ! never seen anything like it before i was wondering which heads you would use but the ones you have used work very well, cant wait too see them painted up mate great work. KD


----------



## doctor thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

jordan_darko said:


> Hey these are pretty damn cool ! never seen anything like it before i was wondering which heads you would use but the ones you have used work very well, cant wait too see them painted up mate great work. KD


They're Wood Elf Archer Heads. Hands down the best female heads GW makes. Plus, they're really easy to acquire, because the wood elf sprues come with twice as many heads as you need, so Wood Elf players always have a lot of extras.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, so which are which. I can work out the Slamander, Dark Angel, Black Templar, Space Wolf and Iron Hand. Who are the others?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Cool concept, it will be interesting to see how this turns out.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looking good. paint them :so_happy:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

wow 1 whole page without anyone threatening to kill you and your entire family, unlike 1 forum I will not mention *COUGH B&C COUGH*, oh dear bad cough then


----------



## doctor thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

> Ok, so which are which. I can work out the Slamander, Dark Angel, Black Templar, Space Wolf and Iron Hand. Who are the others?


Here they are in order:
Pic 1: Group Shot
Pic 2: Blood Angel, White Scar, Imperial Fist
Pic 3: Space Wolf, Salamander, Ultramarine
Pic 4: Black Templar, Iron Hand, Ravenguard
Pic 5: Crimson Fist, DIY, Dark Angel



Stella Cadente said:


> wow 1 whole page without anyone threatening to kill you and your entire family, unlike 1 forum I will not mention *COUGH B&C COUGH*, oh dear bad cough then


Well, middle school doesn't let out till 3:00pm, so that's when they'll probably start floating in. :biggrin:


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

those are pretty cool:biggrin:!!!! whats the name of the Chapter???


----------



## doctor thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

Farseer Beltiac said:


> those are pretty cool:biggrin:!!!! whats the name of the Chapter???


I don't remember. I'll have to ask my buddy.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

doctor thunder said:


> ...
> 
> Well, middle school doesn't let out till 3:00pm, so that's when they'll probably start floating in. :biggrin:


It's _always_ 3pm on Heresy, we straddle more time zones than actually exist in the world.

But, even so, no-one's complained!

I'm gonna echo quite a few others here, nice work, good choice with the heads; now get them painted up!

:wanting to see the finished result cyclops:


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks good. I can never make out much detail on a model with no paint/ only an undercoat. Paint them please! Interesting idea by the way, but I do think that the crotch protectors, while still a viable option, are far too big and bulky to use in combat. They would inhibit movement and slow the marine down. Anyway, as I said, nice idea.


----------



## rob12763 (May 2, 2008)

They look great,now you just need to paint if the rhino is rockin don't come a knockin.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

YOU CANT MAKE WOMEN SM ARRGGGGGH !!!!111ONE!!!

just kiddin man, it looks awesome you deserve a rep there, i like the use of elf heads


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

great modeling, ignores the fluff though.... ah screw it just great modeling, screw GW


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh no... female SM... oh the horror of someone loving a hobby so much it inspires them to be so creative! :wink:

I do love these; amazing work so far... now I echo others in saying... "paint them!" :biggrin:

(Sorry about the bit of sarcasm at the start: but I have long hated fluff lawyers when it comes to ones own personal collection! Keep modelling those girls!!!  )


----------



## doctor thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

Painting is all done now. Enjoy.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow. They look great with paint on them!


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh, that's sweet! Great models, great paint job!:good:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the idea and the paint jobs the only real gripe I have is that apart from the heads there are no obvious lady bits. Every female soldier I have ever known would need a far larger rear armour section to fit in their ample backsides and the front plates are a bit flat. Still like the overall effect though.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Looking really cool mate your force looks like a female equivalent of the Deathwatch, Im using a similar concecpt for my EC im using the helmet-less high elf heads which look pretty slaaneshy, there a tad smaller than normal heads but I think it looks far more realistic given the bulk of the power armour. Good work mate. JD


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

so this is what Abbadon did with the geneseed he had stolen by the iron warriors in Storm of iron; he did the same thing as gargamel did with the smurfs in making smurfin (or smurfette or whatever the little blond slut is called in the rest of the world) creating female marines for all the chapters to tempt them into falling to chaos. not to difficult with all those steroid pumping macho male soldiers i bet, especially with goodlooking gals like that

hope this potential fluff helps you in defence of the flufflawyers elsewhere :wink:
love the models!


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> I love the idea and the paint jobs the only real gripe I have is that apart from the heads there are no obvious lady bits. Every female soldier I have ever known would need a far larger rear armour section to fit in their ample backsides and the front plates are a bit flat. Still like the overall effect though.


Honestly - the over exaggerated lady bits on Doc Thunder's usual miniatures are the only bit I'm not keen on.

These I can actually deal with, anyways - who's to say that the process of turning a woman into a space marine (yes, ignoring fluff issues here  ) wouldn't fill her system full of enough testosterone to make them far more masculine than they were previously.

Good job - far more tasteful that your black widows stuff.


----------



## Elminator (Aug 26, 2008)

Good job. I like the idea and the paint job is pretty good. I like that you made 1 of many factions. The group pic looks like every chapter picked a champion for something greater and it gave that. k:


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

Very cool looking stuff there!


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow! Those look fantastic! I especially like the Iron Fist, the glow effect from her light is great! 

I have a bunch of WE heads sitting around, and I'm amazed at howmuch better they look with paint on them.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

very well painted and modelled  impressive


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

i like this a lot very cool ideas, are they going on some sort of base?
i would like to see that


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Looking good.

Its a well known fact that Females can't handle the enlarged nuts space marines are given though.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work! Clean, effective paint, colour schemes are spot on, all in all they are badass.

My only criticism is the faces themselves as they seem really flat compared to the armour, like they need some shading. Of course, it could also be the lighting.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Its a well known fact that Females can't handle the enlarged nuts space marines are given though.


 now now sir behave!


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

The paintwork is nice, but the modelling.. really, there's not much in it beyond having cleaned off the mould lines and based them adequately. Besides the matter of having used heads from a different model range, there's little there to get excited over.

That might also have contributed toward the fact that few people have complained about this project so far, lacking the perverse streak that tends to run through the vast majority of Doctor Thunder's projects. Also, I think it's unfair to accuse B&C of being overly critical in comparison to anywhere else. I'd always seen it as being much more involved in the fluffy side of 40k than any other forum, and it's quite understandable that the reaction to massive greenstuffed tits on space marines can veer from mildly offending the delicate sensibilities of the casual gamer to the hardcore fluff-master. Marching in there and waving female marines about (which, by the way, don't exist; has anybody said this yet?) isn't going to be impressing anybody.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice Models with a cool paint job! But that Space Wolf one doesn't sit well with me... :no:

Sorry, just had to say it


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks pretty sweet bro! my fav is the DA chick...but im a little biased


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

While I appreciate the choice as far as female heads is... limited. They just look like a bunch of sissy eldar playing dress up to me... Sorry.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Excellent work there... My only comment to make is that having elvish heads really doesn't seem to sit well with bulky hard edged SM armour... to me they look like Eldar that have stolen the armour. Don't get me wrong, it's a great project and very impressive now it's complete, but the heads that have the ears exposed are the main flaw. The one's with helmets don't seem as bad... in fact the SW Chapter looks just right!


----------

